

Silk Road Lawyers Poke Holes in FBI’s Story - newaccountfool
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/10/silk-road-lawyers-poke-holes-in-fbis-story/

======
PhantomGremlin
It's highly likely that the FBI lied.

But I don't understand their agents mindset. Is it "the ends justify the
means"? I don't get the thinking. If I took an oath to "faithfully uphold the
Public Trust" or some such, I wouldn't engage in routine prevarication.

I guess that's why I'm not in law enforcement.

~~~
greenyoda
The FBI could be covering up a case of "parallel construction"[1], which is
all about the ends justifying (in their eyes) the (unconstitutional) means.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_construction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_construction)

